# Something Amazing!!



## rdabpenman (Mar 30, 2021)

These machine guns along with all the gun cases, ammunition boxes and very thing on these tables 
are all made of wood. 
All these worked like the real thing too.
Saw these displayed at Kootenay gun show several years ago. 
Les

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 30, 2021)

Awesome display! So hard to believe they are all wood! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Mar 30, 2021)

They even got the bluing patina and scratches.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 5, 2021)

I love seeing these! 

Here's an older thread I posted about some. https://woodbarter.com/threads/very-impressive.41202/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Apr 10, 2021)

These are cool

Reactions: Like 1


----------

